# Vorfächer selber knoten ?



## flippsen (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo, der Anfänger hat mal wieder paar Fragen 
Ich habe mich jetzt entschlossen mir die Pro Power zu holen, nun habe ich ne Frage in bezug auf das Vorfach. Brauche ich unbedingt ein Stahvorfach wenn ich mit Köderfische auf Zander und Hecht angeln will ? Und wenn ja wie montiere ich es ? Erst an die Hauptschnur befestigen und dann den Hacken mit einem normal Vorfach an das Stahlvorfach ? 
Und was ich mich auch immer frage ist, bindet ihr die normalen Vorfächer selber an die Hacken oder kauf ihr die vorgefertig ? 
lg


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*



flippsen schrieb:


> ... Brauche ich unbedingt ein Stahvorfach wenn ich mit Köderfische auf Zander und Hecht angeln will ?


Brauchen nein, ratsam ja. Ein Hecht macht mit einer geflochtenen leicht kurzen Prozess, Zander eher nicht. Doof ist das beim Abriss der Fisch uU verenden kann oder man verliert einfach einen guten Schnappi.




flippsen schrieb:


> ...Und wenn ja wie montiere ich es ? Erst an die Hauptschnur befestigen und dann den Hacken mit einem normal Vorfach an das Stahlvorfach ?


Kommt ganz auf die Montage an, Normallfall wäre:
Hauptschnur> Knoten > Stahl > Haken + Köder
http://www.petriangeln.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/koederfischmontage-pose.jpg

Abweichungen gibt es viele von der Norm, da viele Montagen auch mit Seitenarm oder mit einem Haar arbeiten.



flippsen schrieb:


> ...
> Und was ich mich auch immer frage ist, bindet ihr die normalen Vorfächer selber an die Hacken oder kauf ihr die vorgefertig ?
> lg


Ich binde/crimpe meine Vorfächer selbst, ist günstiger auf die Dauer und ich bin flexibeler.


----------



## flippsen (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*

Auf einer angel habe ich die Stroft gtm als hauptschnur, kann ich dann aus ihr dann die Vorfächer binden ? 
Und bei der geflochtenen auch die Vorfächer aus der Stroft gtm ? 
Hast du vllt n Bild wo die knoten bindung aufgezeichnet ist ? 
Wegen dem Stahlvorfach frage ich, weil an den Stahlvorfächer die ich gekauft habe ist oben ein wirbel dran und unten son verschließbügel und das ist auch nicht länger als 33mm deswegen denke ich dass ich dann noch halt ein nomales vorfach dranbinden muss mit einem hacken. Es wundert mich ein bisschen weil der fisch dann unter dem stahlvorfach die schnur einfach zerbeißen kann ...
danke schonmal !


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*



flippsen schrieb:


> Auf einer angel habe ich die Stroft gtm als hauptschnur, kann ich dann aus ihr dann die Vorfächer binden ?


Das Stahl stellt das Vorfach dar, das bindest Du an die Hauptschnur.




flippsen schrieb:


> Und bei der geflochtenen auch die Vorfächer aus der Stroft gtm ?


 siehe oben



flippsen schrieb:


> Hast du vllt n Bild wo die knoten bindung aufgezeichnet ist ?


verstehe die Frage nicht ganz, bitte mehr Daten.



flippsen schrieb:


> Wegen dem Stahlvorfach frage ich, weil an den Stahlvorfächer die ich gekauft habe ist oben ein wirbel dran und unten son verschließbügel und das ist auch nicht länger als 33mm deswegen denke ich dass ich dann noch halt ein nomales vorfach dranbinden muss mit einem hacken. Es wundert mich ein bisschen weil der fisch dann unter dem stahlvorfach die schnur einfach zerbeißen kann ...
> danke schonmal !


In den Verschließbügel hängst Du den Haken ein  , aber die Vorfächer mit 33 mm Länge sind wohl eher für was anderes gedacht. Normalerweise nimmt man bei Köderfisch Vorfächer von ca 30-70 cm, 33mm hörrt sich derbe nach Stinger an. Die werden als Zusatzhaken beim angeln mit Gummifischen eingesetzt.


----------



## flippsen (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*

Ich meinte damit dass normale vorfach, wenn ich ohne stahlvorfach angel.
Auf einer Angel habe ich die Stroft gtm 0,28 drauf, kann ich dann aus der selben nur ein normales Vorfach binden ? also kein stahlvorfach.
und dass selber bei der geflochtenen pro power, ein vorfach aus der gtm binden ?


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*



flippsen schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit dass normale vorfach, wenn ich ohne stahlvorfach angel.
> Auf einer Angel habe ich die Stroft gtm 0,28 drauf, kann ich dann aus der selben nur ein normales Vorfach binden ? also kein stahlvorfach.
> und dass selber bei der geflochtenen pro power, ein vorfach aus der gtm binden ?



Können ja, sinnig ist aber nicht, beim Zanderangeln würde eine 0,25er Mono reichen. Wenn Hechte vorkommen, ist es ratsamer mit Stahlvorfach zu angeln.


----------



## flippsen (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*

Wenn es mit der stroft gtm 0,28 nicht sinnig ist, was für eine monoschnur soll ich mir dann zulegen für die Vorfächer zu binden ?
Hat bei einer geflochtenen hauptschnur, ein monovorfach überhaupt sinn ?


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*

Kommt auf den Zielfisch an, Hecht nur Stahlvorfach, Brassen 0,20 mono Schnur, Rotaugen 0,18 mono.

Die Schnur, also Stroft GTM ist eine gute Schnur, es ging mir um die Stärke, Normalerweise versucht man beim Vorfach schwächere Schnur zu nehmen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*



flippsen schrieb:


> Wenn es mit der stroft gtm 0,28 nicht sinnig ist, was für eine monoschnur soll ich mir dann zulegen für die Vorfächer zu binden ?



Überhaupt keine, da du ja mit Köfi auf Hecht und Zander angeln willst! Mit 'ner kurzen Googlerecherche sollten deine Fragen zum Bau von Stahlvorfächern geklärt sein!


----------



## flippsen (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*

Mein Ziehlfisch ist der Zander.
Mir geht es nicht um den Bau des Stahlvorfaches sondern um den Bau des normalen Vorfach


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*



flippsen schrieb:


> Mein Ziehlfisch ist der Zander.
> Mir geht es nicht um den Bau des Stahlvorfaches sondern um den Bau des normalen Vorfach



Der Unterschied beim Angeln mit Köderfisch ist im Grunde nur das Material, man setzt Stahl ein um keine Verluste bei Hechtzähnen zu erleiden. Da Stahl schlecht zu knoten ist wird das ganze mit Quetschhülsen zusammengehalten und nicht mit Knoten.

"Normales" Vorfach kommt bei Friedfischangeln zum Einsatz.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*



flippsen schrieb:


> Hallo, der Anfänger hat mal wieder paar Fragen
> Brauche ich unbedingt ein Stahvorfach wenn ich mit Köderfische auf Zander und Hecht angeln will ? Und wenn ja wie montiere ich es ? Erst an die Hauptschnur befestigen und dann den Hacken mit einem normal Vorfach an das Stahlvorfach





flippsen schrieb:


> Mein Ziehlfisch ist der Zander.
> Mir geht es nicht um den Bau des Stahlvorfaches sondern um den Bau des normalen Vorfach



Merkst du's noch?


----------



## flippsen (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*

Den Fisch den ich gerne angeln würde ist der ZANDER. 
und ich weiß jetzt noch immer nicht aus was für einer schnur ich mein NORMALES vorfach binden soll...
Die hauptschnur ist 0,28 dick, soll ich dann noch von stroft gtm die vorfachrolle holen mit 0,22 dicke ?


----------



## LOCHI (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*

ei ei ei, wat ne Baustelle #d#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*



flippsen schrieb:


> Den Fisch den ich gerne angeln würde ist der ZANDER.
> und ich weiß jetzt noch immer nicht aus was für einer schnur ich mein NORMALES vorfach binden soll...
> Die hauptschnur ist 0,28 dick, soll ich dann noch von stroft gtm die vorfachrolle holen mit 0,22 dicke ?



Wenn es beim Zander bleiben soll, dann bitte ein Stahlvorfach in 5 kg Tragkraft in ca 40 cm Länge. 7x7 flexonit ist bestens geeignet.

http://file2.npage.de/011821/98/bilder/stellfisch.gif


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*



flippsen schrieb:


> Den Fisch den ich gerne angeln würde ist der ZANDER.
> und ich weiß jetzt noch immer nicht aus was für einer schnur ich mein NORMALES vorfach binden soll...
> Die hauptschnur ist 0,28 dick, soll ich dann noch von stroft gtm die vorfachrolle holen mit 0,22 dicke ?



Vielleicht solltest du dich erst einmal generell ein bisschen über deine Zielfische und die zu verwendenden Montagen im Netz belesen um danach mit qualifizierteren Fragen nochmal nachzuhaken.
Zur Frage oben nach dem Monovorfach: Vorfachtragkraft immer etwas geringer als Tragkraft der Hauptschnur! Was lernt ihr eigentlich beim Vorbereitungskurs zum Fischereischein?|rolleyes


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...Was lernt ihr eigentlich beim Vorbereitungskurs zum Fischereischein?|rolleyes


Nichts, da in NRW keiner vorgeschrieben ist. Die Frage taucht aber in der Prüfung selbst auf. Ich denke eher der TE ist einfach noch sehr unerfahren und jung ?!?


----------



## flippsen (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*

Ich habe noch keinen Angelschein, deswegen will ich an der Maas angeln  werde aber dieses jahr noch einen machen.
Was haltet ihr von dem stahlvorfach ? wie sieht es aus mit dem drilling ? 
Als ich letztes jahr angeln war, habe ich das vorfach an eine nadel befestigt und bin mit ihr bis zur schwanzflosse durchgedrungen und den hacken habe ich dann an den kiemen gelassen. Wie sieht es dann bei einem drilling aus ? soll ich es genau so machen ?

http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_2192_7x7-stahlvorfach-mit-drilling-u-schlaufe-9-kg-gr-4.html


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*

Vorfach OK, Preis happig. Vorschlag:

Sofortanschlag System mit 2 Drillingen, 1ster Drilling in Kopfnöhe 2ter in Rückenflossennähe.


----------



## flippsen (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*

Ich finde den Preis auch krass, vorallen wenn ich spinnfischen will, brauche ich ja n vorfach ohne hacken und der kostet in dem shop 5,49.

http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_37325_7x7-niroflex-edelstahlvorfach-mit-agraffe-45cm-9kg.html


----------



## JonasH (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*

Hast du denn nen Kurs zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung gemacht?!?! Also ich habe dort Knotenkunde etc. gehabt!

EDIT: Ah habs gerade (zu spät) oben gelesen... Angeln ohne Angelschein auf Zander... da bin ich komplett dagegen

Und wenn ich noch einmal Ha*CK*en lese, hoffe ich, dass dir niemand mehr antwortet!

Haken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und du fängst auch mit einem Stahlvorfach Zander UND gerade als Anfänger ist es ratsam!


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*

www.raubfischspezialist.com

Meine Empfehlung an der Stelle:

Lose Haken
Lose Wirbel
Lose Snaps
Quetschhülsen +Zange
Selber anfertigen der Vorfächer nach eigenem Wunsch und Vorstellungen.


----------



## flippsen (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*

Hallo, Danke 
ich habe mir hier mal 2 vorfächer rausgesuch, einmal mit drilling und einmal zum spinnfischen.
was haltet ihr von denen 
http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/product_info.php/info/p2886_titanium-vorfach-40-cm---8-kg.html
Bei dem ist aber keine Angabe, also da steht nicht von 7x7 oder 1x7 ...
http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...-hi-carbon-drilling----tragkraft-11-5-kg.html
Welche Größe soll ich wählen ? 2 ?


----------



## antonio (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*

ja hacken sind nun mal teurer als haken.

antonio


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*



flippsen schrieb:


> Hallo, Danke
> ich habe mir hier mal 2 vorfächer rausgesuch, einmal mit drilling und einmal zum spinnfischen.
> was haltet ihr von denen
> http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/product_info.php/info/p2886_titanium-vorfach-40-cm---8-kg.html
> ...


 
Zu Frage 1:
Ist ja auch nen Titanvorfach - logisch, dass da nichts von 1 bis 7x7 oder sonstiges steht 

zu Frage 2:
Von Größe 2 bis 6 sind eigentlich alle sehr brauchbar. Kommt ein wenig auf die KöFi-Größe an. Ich fische sehr oft die 4-er Drillinge.
Solltest aber zum KöFi-Angeln ruhig Vorfächer verwenden, die um die 70 cm lang sind . Große Hechte können ganz schön gemein sein 

Es wurde Dir ja schon genannt - besorg Dir die Einzelkomponenten und bau Dir die Vorfächer selber. Dann kannst Du sie so bauen, wie Du sie haben möchtest.
Zum Zanderangeln würde ich lieber Einzelhaken oder Ryderhaken anstelle eines Drillings nehmen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*



antonio schrieb:


> ja hacken sind nun mal teurer als haken.
> 
> antonio


 
Und richtig in die Kohle gehts, wenn die Harken ins Spiel kommen.


----------



## antonio (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*



JonasH schrieb:


> Hast du denn nen Kurs zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung gemacht?!?! Also ich habe dort Knotenkunde etc. gehabt!
> 
> EDIT: Ah habs gerade (zu spät) oben gelesen... Angeln ohne Angelschein auf Zander... da bin ich komplett dagegen
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio



Fischneid?!? 

Ich kenne viele die zwar nen Schein haben aber gezielt an die NL Gewässer auswandern weil in D die Vereine einen nur noch anöden.


----------



## thanatos (1. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfächer selber knoten ?*



antonio schrieb:


> ja hacken sind nun mal teurer als haken.
> 
> antonio


 
|supergrilogisch ist ja ein C mehr drinn.

Als ich vor 60 Jahren zum Religionsuntericht gegangen bin
wollte ich erst Minestrant werden(war katholisch) und dann
bald Papst,nach ´nem halben Jahr hat mich die Kirche nie
wieder gesehen,ich hoffe es geht dir beim Angeln nicht
eben so,mußt du als erstes dir den "zickigsten" Zielfisch
aussuchen????????????#d Nicht nur ordentliches Gerät 
sondern auch viel wissen über Gewässer und die Lebensweise
seiner Bewohner führen letztendlich zum Erfolg.:m


----------

